# Do regular car dealership accept look at Uber as a real job



## Atlwarrior (Nov 2, 2014)

I have good credit, and want to avoid Santander. If you go to another dealerships beside the ones Uber recommends. How would they view Uber as a stable job. Will your credit application be turn down?


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

You do not have a job.
You are self employed.
You do not have to mention Uber at all.
Create a corporation or LLC 
You work for your own corporation.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

_ I had other credit and jobs. The dealer did not use the newer Uber income in qualifying.
I was upfront in why I was buying a car with a 100000 mile warranty. Same car was financed by the corporate lender. _


----------



## Atlwarrior (Nov 2, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> _ I had other credit and jobs. The dealer did not use the newer Uber income in qualifying.
> I was upfront in why I was buying a car with a 100000 mile warranty. Same car was financed by the corporate lender. _


Okay thank you.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

You're self employed. Just take last year's tax return with you to show income.


----------



## BlueRooftop (Oct 15, 2014)

My gf works for a toyota dealership in FL. She's willing to hook you up.


----------



## Atlwarrior (Nov 2, 2014)

BlueRooftop said:


> My gf works for a toyota dealership in FL. She's willing to hook you up.


Okay can you pm her work number at Toyota. A drive from Atlanta to Jacksonville is not far at all.


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

go to your local credit union, get pre approval first. then u go to the dealer as a CASH buyer.

if your in atlanta, go here.

https://www.georgiasown.org/

and talk to an agent in the bank, about auto loans.

and DONT over pay for an car.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm an employee of my LLC. I draw a weekly check and pay taxes.

Huh, I might give myself a raise today...


----------



## BlueRooftop (Oct 15, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> I'm an employee of my LLC. I draw a weekly check and pay taxes.
> 
> Huh, I might give myself a raise today...


 explain more?


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

BlueRooftop said:


> explain more?


http://www.sba.gov/content/limited-liability-company-llc


----------



## Driver311 (Aug 12, 2014)

When I purchase a vehicle, and I tell them it is for Business, does that go against me in any way? Example: higher interest, do not qualify for promotional offers/ finance or leases?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Atlwarrior said:


> I have good credit, and want to avoid Santander. If you go to another dealerships beside the ones Uber recommends. How would they view Uber as a stable job. Will your credit application be turn down?


Uber is not a real job. Uber is not a good job. Uber is fill in while you look for a "real job"

Keep your good credit, don't depend on income from Uber / Lyft to pay for a new car. Rate cuts and driver deactivation are real. No way to depend on Uber / Lyft for the next 3 to 5 years.


----------



## Scott BHDOS (Nov 7, 2014)

Atlwarrior said:


> I have good credit, and want to avoid Santander. If you go to another dealerships beside the ones Uber recommends. How would they view Uber as a stable job. Will your credit application be turn down?


Thank you for your service to our fine country. My son was a LCpl. so Semper Fi and happy USMC birthday.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Uber is not a real job. Uber is not a good job. Uber is fill in while you look for a "real job"
> 
> Keep your good credit, don't depend on income from Uber / Lyft to pay for a new car. Rate cuts and driver deactivation are real. No way to depend on Uber / Lyft for the next 3 to 5 years.


I should point out that this really only refers to UberX or similar where they are not legal and don't come under current Livery/TNC/Private Hire legislation.

Luckily in the more mature Private Hire markets drivers have plenty of operator options.

But i certainly wouldn't invest in a decent car when I am driving it as a wrongly insured "Rideshare" vehicle.

People can only take advantage of you if you let them.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Atlwarrior said:


> I have good credit, and want to avoid Santander. If you go to another dealerships beside the ones Uber recommends. How would they view Uber as a stable job. Will your credit application be turn down?


In answer to your question....

In CA lenders will accept UberX as an occupation and loan on a car. All the other issues still apply...FICO score etc.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Uber is not a real job. Uber is not a good job. Uber is fill in while you look for a "real job"
> 
> Keep your good credit, don't depend on income from Uber / Lyft to pay for a new car. Rate cuts and driver deactivation are real. No way to depend on Uber / Lyft for the next 3 to 5 years.


Brutal but true


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

Driver311 said:


> When I purchase a vehicle, and I tell them it is for Business, does that go against me in any way? Example: higher interest, do not qualify for promotional offers/ finance or leases?


You do not need to tell the dealership anything. They do not need to know what you will be doing with the car. Anybody will qualify for a factory rebate, or financing if your credit is good enough.


----------

